# Safe to use computer...TV on Generator?



## Jack D (Dec 6, 2012)

Are older Kohler RV gensets (1980-1985) safe for electronic devices?

How about modern portable gensets? Are they safe for electronics?


----------



## fruch (Nov 28, 2012)

Jack, I am not familiar with Kohler gensets, but I have been told that it is OK to run older style TVs and appliances with an older std generators, but do NOT try to run modern flat screen TVs , newer appliances, computers, or computer equipment with older generators. Maybe someone else will have a better answer or more information.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

The problem with the conventional generator is frequency. The engine governor is simply not sensitive enough to perfectly maintain 3600 rpm which supplies the desired 60 hz. An older tv might display a slightly fuzzy or distorted image but modern electronics are not nearly so forgiving. 
The inverter generator is the answer. It produces ac which is rectified to dc. The dc is then inverted electronically back to 120/240 volts ac at 60 hz regardless of engine speed. Perfect. The engine then can be throttled back by what Honda calls an eco throttle, as load increases or decreases the engine can change speed to supply only the current needed.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Jack you also have to be careful about running newer appliances that have computer boards with a older generator. My GE refrigerator cost $700 for a new computer board due to voltage, as well as my wife's central vacuum. The only generators I buy now are inverters. Its not only about computers its also about appliances, and screw in florescent lights too. Inverter generators are best for all of the above too.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

People are running modern eletronics with their gennys in older motorhomes. I would get on IRV and post up, plenty of people on there with older rigs with modern upgrades


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

There are products ou there that will help prevent a standard genny from possibly toasting expensive electronic items if I recall there was a mention of them in another post on here I'll see if I can find that thread and post a link to it for you


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Here you go I just copied the link that was in the other thread Tripp Lite Mobile - Models they are called line conditioners


----------



## ferry (Nov 30, 2012)

My laptop battery got damage due to generator. I think that battery devices are not safe to run on generator.


----------



## PeterB123 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm in the IT field, and I can tell you from first hand experience that I've had computers go out due to bad power during fast fluctuating brown outs. It hasn't been many, probably only about 5 (out of over a couple thousand computers) over the past 20 years; however, bad power CAN damage your computer. Additionally, every one of them was a desktop.

Before I bought my inverter generator, I tried to use as few electronics as possible while on the old regular genny. I didn't use any computers, televisions or stereos while on backup, because I didn't want to risk it. 

You may never have a problem, but I do believe there is a slight risk.


----------



## ricky76 (Oct 16, 2018)

It is a good chance to damage your laptop/pc battery. The battery devices are not safe to run on the generator. But if you don't have any other options then I suggest you purchase a battery for backup. Purchase from here and get 1-year replacement guarantee with free shipping worldwide.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

You just need to check your generator to see what the quality of the power is... I recently hooked my Dranetz power analyzer up to my PowerMate PM0126000 and was pleasantly surprised at the quality of the power coming out of it... Also, modern electronics mostly run on 12-20VDC. The A/C adapter converts 120VAC to DC and so it is inverting the input voltage for the use of the device. I've been running electronics for 30 years on small 1500-2800W generators with crappy output square waves and have not had anything die yet...


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I tested my 40"flat screen tv and sky box with my 2800watt 230v/50hz generator for a few mins and no probs. But running a tv or pc over a long period of time it might be different, I dont know.

What happened when we didnt have inverter generators and they havent been around for very long.. If the standard generator buggers up household equipment, there would be bad press about generators and no one would buy them, I have searched and searched online for generators buggering stuff up and I cant find hardly any thing about it. People just say to get a inverter generator if you run sensitive equipment, but what help is that to anyone... WE WANT TO KNOW IF A WELL MAINTAINED STANDARD GENERATOR WILL BUGGER UP SENSITIVE EQUIPMENT?

https://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/3968935/Risk_of_Appliance_Damage_from_


----------



## Matt1097 (May 11, 2019)

I will say I think under short term use a standard (old style) generator can be used (kinda) but when you start pushing these generators to their max is when you get issues as ones you start pushing them their hz & voltage drop & can damage things


----------



## Liam (Jun 6, 2019)

If someone made a sheet about what kind of equipment works with which generators, it would be great. For example, Samsung TV 1999 works well with WGen7500DF.


----------

